

Why Qwiki Is The Future of Education - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/01/29/qwiki-future-of-education/

======
mtrn
And why fqwiki may be the future, too --
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2131563>

